# Viper 5901 Temperature reading off?



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

First off... Where is the sensor for the temperature reading?

I have my antenna mounted next to my rear view mirror..


I started my car this morning in NJ's 22 degree weather and I got a reading of 86F!

The whole system was installed properly by a cert. viper dealer.


Any ideas how to fix this issue?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marker227 said:


> First off... Where is the sensor for the temperature reading?
> I have my antenna mounted next to my rear view mirror..
> I started my car this morning in NJ's 22 degree weather and I got a reading of 86F!
> The whole system was installed properly by a cert. viper dealer.
> Any ideas how to fix this issue?



The online info to contact DEI who makes the VIPER systems is in my signature, I assume its built right into the brain witch would seem defective. They may have to switch out the unit.


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just took a reading now and it's only 3 degrees off.

Maybe it read 80 because I hadn't turned the car since the previous night and it was still reading that last temp.

Who knows... I already left DEI a message on their phone tonight.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

they retain the last know reading when first started until it can get a new reading.


----------

